# Router Fence micro adjuster



## jbishop (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey guys,
Woodworking online has a tip on a fence micro adjuster, looks pretty good John


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

May I suggest you look up the article by Pat Warner on his Micro-Adjustable Router Fence? The Woodworking Online article is a simplified version of Mr. Warner's design. Mr. Warner's design even includes a micrometer to accurate measure the setting of the fence.

A Pat Warner's article on a similar fence: http://www.patwarner.com/routerfence.html 

A different design appears in the Taunton Press books, such as "Working With Routers". A couple of photos of the Micro-Adjustable Router Fence are on http://www.patwarner.com/router_table.html.

Cassie

Woodworking Online link: http://www.woodworkingonline.com/


----------



## woodchip7 (May 21, 2007)

May I suggest the INCRA. Around $500 if price hasn't gone up. Had to make some adjustment to add this to my table but was worth it.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

A micrometer is overdoing it IMHO. I have the INCRA Jig which cost about $80. If I don't use that, then I use one of my regular fences and adjust it by moving one of the ends slightly.


----------



## woodchip7 (May 21, 2007)

AxlMyk said:


> A micrometer is overdoing it IMHO. I have the INCRA Jig which cost about $80. If I don't use that, then I use one of my regular fences and adjust it by moving one of the ends slightly.


Guess it just depends on what you're making. That's why there are so many tools to choose from and why we have a choice of which one to buy.


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Been using the Veritas system for some time. It included a micro-adjust that is calibrated (1/1000) for movement at the router bit. I didn't think I would use it much at first but now I wouldn’t be without it. It can be popped on & off quickly and makes those final fine cuts a breeze. It's really sweet.
Jim


----------

